
BBC iPlayer users will have to pay TV licence fee from 1 September - dazc
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/aug/01/bbc-iplayer-tv-licence-iplayer-loophole
======
ChicagoBoy11
iPlayer currently asks you to acknowledge that you have a TV license to watch
their live shows, although there is no actual mechanism to check whether or
not you actually DO have a license.

Does this new regulation mean that this pop-up will show up throughout the
site or that from now on the BBC will have an actual verification system put
in place?

